# Series 3 TiVo HD with Lifetime



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Just put up, last of the HDs in the house: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221310236546?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Sold for $233 shipped...


----------

